# Small parts storage-what's your solution? I need help



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Here's a couple of photos from my shop in the corner where I store screws, nails and other small parts. You will notice that this is a candid photo, and I didn't spend time cleaning up or asking the shop to smile. What works great: Most all items are labeled. I have a lot more that needs to be sorted and made accessible. Interested in pictures from your shop, and any ideas for storing lots of small parts and being able to find them when needed. Thanks.









Note: I worked as a cabinet maker and a general contractor, and I sure have a lot of items to keep track of. These plastic storage containers are easy to grab when I go out on the road.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

I tracked down some of the bins that the Ace hardware uses for screws, bolts ect. Found a whole gaggle of them for cheap on craigslist, relabeled them and walla, awesome organizers, I made the labels large enough i can see without me glasses.
or make some bins, I like the hardware bins, as i can pull the whole bin/drawer and take to the work area with a selection of sizes.
good luck, no matter how much i seem to get organized, something else is out of wack


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have a lot of fasteners, per se, but I do have a LOT of drywall screws
and nails of different sizes scattered all over the place.
one of my 2018 projects will be the boxed fastener organizer mounted to the wall
with French Cleats with a handle on top so you can grab it and take it to the
job site. It will accommodate the standard one pound boxes of nails and screws.
then when I have empty boxes, they can be relabeled for the common fasteners
found on the home renovation job sites.










.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What I use may be the same thing that Knockonit uses ,I have these bins all over the shop in different sizes from large bids that can hold 6" lag bolts to small ones that you can hold screws that would go into a watch, it's easy to get either a part at a time or the whole bin, being made out clear plastic you can easily see whats inside.I don't use this brand but here's a link for the type of bins I use.

https://www.amazon.com/Deflecto-20604OPU-Six-bin-horizontal-storage/dp/B000J0C8TM


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I don t have a lot of fasteners, per se, but I do have a LOT of drywall screws
> and nails of different sizes scattered all over the place.
> one of my 2018 projects will be the boxed fastener organizer mounted to the wall
> with French Cleats with a handle on top so you can grab it and take it to the
> ...


So the photo isn't of something you built, but something you plan to build?


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I'm planning to add more storage in the same space by attaching the bins to a pice of plywood and then attach the plywood to the cabinet with some sort of hinge. This will allow me to double up on the number of parts stored in the same space, with the most used fasteners in front, and the least used parts on the back side of the plywood. Over the years, it amazes me how hard it is to keep things organized.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's a hardware cabinet i built a couple years ago that holds organizers i got on Amazon

:









I didn't include any other hardware than bolt, nuts and wood screws but it has been a major step saver so far.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Here s a hardware cabinet i built a couple years ago that holds organizers i got on Amazon
> 
> - mtnwalton


That's a great cabinet. I like how the boxes are on slides.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine is so junked up I'd be ashamed to show it. I'm not good at organizing my fastener, or anything else. I do have the harbor frieght rolling stand with bins on both sides.
Gerald


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a part of my Scrambled Parts Section. I even have a bunch of …."I'm gonna keep this (these). I might use it (them) for something one of these days."

I'm probably the ONLY Guy on here that does that! ...lol… Did somebody just say something?










Rick


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

lol, i have my daughter coming over to show me how to post pics today or tomorrow and i'll get some pics up.

essentially what i found was bins that the ace hardware stores use for their bolts and nuts ect. they have 4 drawers per unit unit is metal approximate 16×16x16, four bins, with dividers, nice big label area, i bought a hundred of the bins, have about 12 in shop, in different locations, still doesn't help with my clutter, i'm a slob, got stuff every where, i just can't seem to keep putting stuff where it belongs, until i need a spot to assemble or work on something, then its clean up time organize time, which takes away from project time, jeebus, sure wished i'd do it as i finish one project up.
good luck, organizing and keeping the jt neat is embarrasing for me. lol

rj in az


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My first real project when I started setting up my shop when I retired was to make a pair of octagon storage bins inspired by antique hardware store bins that spin on a lazy susan. I initially planned to make a single tower but decided part way through to divide it into 2 shorter ones that I can put on a shelf instead of being free standing. I also made 2 of the drawers double width to accommodate some larger items so instead of 88 bins there are only 86. The triangular bins are handy to take over to my work bench and overall this makes for fairly compact way of storing screws, nuts and bolts. This was a blast to design and build.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Rich - yes, this is in my bucket list - "one of my 2018 projects will be the boxed fastener organizer"

I found the photo and plans on Pinterest…..of course you can make any size you want
to suit your needs - even a double sided one. or, find a lot of tupperware boxes the size
you like with an airtight lid to keep the moisture out and prevent rusting.
here are the plans for it. http://www.instructables.com/id/The-1lb-Boxed-Screw-Storage-Rack/
or make a double or triple unit if you so desire.








I don't know why the original fabricator didn't route the edges for that nice finished look.
also - hardwood sides would give a much neater appearance. (this project is limited only to your imagination).

I found some of the metal hardware store bins on C/L with trays but they wanted $1200.00 per unit
and that is way out of my "needs" bracket.

.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I learned awhile back if you keep every screw,bolt or nail you will have little room for anything else…

I hunted Pinterest for the most practical ideals and bought cases and then realized I was spending too much time and space to collect hardware that isn't going to be used…

I now keep one for exterior screws and one large one for most cabinet making hardware..

This was the direction I was headed…


----------



## Blindhog (Jul 13, 2015)

Got the rotating bins from an auction and the clear plastic small parts bins from eBay. I like to be able to see what I've got before starting looking.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have been using small containers from Schaller Corporation because they have so many different sizes available for storing almost any parts from very small to larger parts and are fairly inexpensive.
Below is a sample of some of the sizes.










Different depths are also available and can also be purchased on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Scored these on a haul from a closed auto repair shop. Plan to add more once I get done with my table saw cabinet build.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I really like this idea.
Gerald


> I learned awhile back if you keep every screw,bolt or nail you will have little room for anything else…
> 
> I hunted Pinterest for the most practical ideals and bought cases and then realized I was spending too much time and space to collect hardware that isn t going to be used…
> 
> ...


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Great ideas. My 2018 resolution is reduce clutter, and Jack is totally right about not storing every screw/washer/nail/spring that comes my way else there is little space for anything else. Some principals which may guide me:
1. Most used parts always easy to see, easy to find, easy to grab. Possibly stored in multiple locations. 
2. Reduce number of inventory items that are stored. Throw stuff away. 
3. Label everything that is stored.

I made it a personal shop goal to have everything labeled, which adds a bit of tedium to storing new parts, because I can't throw the part into a bin without making a label. But on the flip side, finding that special screw or whatever becomes so much easier, I never regret having taken the time to label. I just ca


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I really like this idea.
> Gerald
> 
> I learned awhile back if you keep every screw,bolt or nail you will have little room for anything else…
> ...


There all over Pinterest…


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Years ago, I used coffee cans in a rack for bulk storage of drywall screws and nails. That worked fine, but now I rarely use drywall screws or nails other than nails for nail guns. That rack is now gone and I switched to cigar boxes in a wall rack. The boxes were all the same and were more suitable for smaller amounts of fasteners. I still have that rack, but the boxes are showing their age after 20 years. Most of my current projects involve small fasteners like machine screws and I now store them in a small plastic cabinet that sits on my workbench. It holds all of my most used fasteners. I have 6 drawers on another workbench that holds less used fasteners, like nails, deck screws and general junk. I like to buy fasteners in bulk, 100 minimum quantity. Not only is it more cost effective, it ensures you never run out of a fastener while doing a project. I don't know if you have noticed, but the price of fasteners has sky rocketed. Since I'm approaching the end of my workshop activity, I don't plan to revamp my storage. The storage rack in the center of the picture has been revamped and relocated.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Some GREAT storage racks to be seen here !!! Like many, I wish I was half as organized as some folks here. Some time ago, I started transferring all my screws and nails into lidded plastic containers that I get with lunchmeat in them. I find that with the cardboard boxes, they will inevitably get A. Squashed, B. Torn, C. Knocked over and spilled, or D. Wet and useless. The plastic tubs help minimize these hazards, and I can usually get more items in each one. I keep the most commonly used sizes in a larger plastic container with a catch on the lid, so I can take it with me if I'm doing something away from home. I may make a version of the box rack for the remaining tubs.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm in desperate need of some good storage solutions. Unfortunately, my dad's old adage was "never throw something away, because you never know when you might need it". I still remember his delight when we went to replace the mailbox and he remembered that he had a set of extra mounting brackets in his shop from over 20 yrs ago.

So to this day, I've haven't met a screw, nut, or bolt I didn't like. lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been amazed at times how having it all laid out where I can see I save myself a trip to get a specific fastener. As others have noted this method does have limits but some annual cleaning does wonders. Cleaning up I know a dirty word….

LOL


----------



## IantheTinker (Jan 19, 2018)

I like the idea that John Smith has, that is a nice looking storage solution and you don't have to purchase a lot of small containers or even build any. Just use the original box in the cubby, and you can see at a glance what you may need to get at the hardware store. It can be built out of scraps as well, a nice, cheap solution.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

Wow. All those above makes mine look wimpy. You've got to like peanut butter in order to do my way;>)










Door shelves are one jar deep. Interior shelves are two jars deep.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Biko, excellent. I want to make some hinged storage cabinet like this, because you can cram the most stuff into the smallest space this way. Most likely I'd opt for small open bins than jars…though for the really infrequently used stuff maybe a lid is a good thing.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> Biko, excellent. I want to make some hinged storage cabinet like this, because you can cram the most stuff into the smallest space this way. Most likely I'd opt for small open bins than jars…though for the really infrequently used stuff maybe a lid is a good thing.
> - Sark


I started storing things in jars many years ago; mostly glass. They got broken so often that, when products started being sold in plastic jars, I started converting all my storage to plastic. As they have mouths almost as wide as the jar, I mostly use peanut butter jars and spice bottles. Before I retired, some of my coworkers would save me their jars.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Wow. All those above makes mine look wimpy. You ve got to like peanut butter in order to do my way;>)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use the plastic peanut butter jars, too. Pretty much anything that comes in a 1lb or 5lb box goes into a peanut butter jar. Very portable and they come with their own bowl (the cap) to pour them in for easy access.



















But sometimes you only need six #4×1/2" brass wood screws. But they come in a pack of 10. Those leftovers don't go in a peanut butter jar. I went to harbor freight and got a bunch of parts organizers and built the usual plywood rack, much like the OP's pic, but sized to fit the organizer perfectly. No pics because it's so basic.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

> But sometimes you only need six #4×1/2" brass wood screws. But they come in a pack of 10. Those leftovers don t go in a peanut butter jar. I went to harbor freight and got a bunch of parts organizers and built the usual plywood rack, much like the OP s pic, but sized to fit the organizer perfectly. No pics because it s so basic.
> - Tony1212


I kinda do the same. Sometimes "same size" brass screws, etc, will go in spice bottles. Or, I also have a couple of those metal boxes with the little slide out plastic drawers that hold stuff like that along with "one of a kind" items.

Nice system you have in the picts. Good job.


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

> I tracked down some of the bins that the Ace hardware uses for screws, bolts ect. Found a whole gaggle of them for cheap on craigslist, relabeled them and walla, awesome organizers


I'm dying to know… why do americans say "walla" instead of "voila"?


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

I built this a couple years ago, has saved a lot of steps although it doesn't hold everything .


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

You guys are awesome. I design most of my products around 3 screws so I dont have to keep track of all the different sizes! LOL. Sigh, make that 4. The 4th always gets lost though.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

> Got the rotating bins from an auction and the clear plastic small parts bins from eBay. I like to be able to see what I ve got before starting looking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blindhog you aren't supposed to take the bins with you from the hardware store just the hardware out of it, hahaha


----------



## ThomasMaloney (Sep 25, 2014)

I've actually seen some really good storage set ups over Google when you search for workshop storage and that kind of thing. You'd be surprised at just how neat and organized you could get things if you search around. I reckon that there are a lot of pretty innovative ideas if you look at the articles online too!


----------



## Stancin (Sep 11, 2018)

I have been adding to my collection of these plastic bins slowly over the years. Cheap shelf standards mounted face up to 1X 4 pine or plywood makes a good rack.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use the boxes from Schaller and put them in my roll away drawers.










Various number of sizes/depth, open top to see what's inside, easy to combine sizes, and relatively inexpensive compared to other solutions.
They are also available from Amazon!


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Start by making an honest assessment of what's needed and what isn't. If it hasn't been used in a year, you probably don't need it.

I've mostly standardized my hardware selection to consist of #8 wood screws, 1/4-20 and 5/16-18 bolts. I keep a broad range of those fasteners in stock inside individual bins along with a handful of other specialty screws that get used frequently. Jigs, furniture, etc. are mostly designed to use these fasteners. If I need specialty hardware for a job, I try to buy only what's needed for that job.

The key be being organized is to have minimal inventory.


----------

